# Where are all the nice Ontario girls :(



## jrttg (Nov 26, 2009)

lol feel your pain! mind i pretty much choose to hunt instead lol jk

Can't wait till deer season!


----------



## jrttg (Nov 26, 2009)

lol feel your pain! mind i pretty much choose to hunt instead lol jk

Can't wait till deer season!


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Uh oh a teacher... They're the worst.


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

Shave your head. Chicks dig rubbing the egg.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

I hear ya Hoodie... the very worse.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

maybe that's your problem sidekick, you're 1)nice 2) educated and 3) employed.......


Seems like the uneducated, unemployed bums get the hot chicks. The kids my daughter hangs out with don't have a brain in their head but they sure have some hot looking girl friends.......lol Not to mention it seems like 80% of the female population now are lesbians


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Maxtor said:


> ....80% of the female population now are lesbians


... hmmm.... I could say several things to this, but I'll start with 

"Is that what they told you when you asked them out, or what you observed?"

Heh... sry... had to.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Baldini said:


> Shave your head. Chicks dig rubbing the egg.


I'm with Baldini:thumbs_up


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

Just wait till you get a little older girls want old fat boys they are safer:tongue:and the bald thing doesn't hurt either


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

> maybe that's your problem sidekick, you're 1)nice 2) educated and 3) employed.......


All kidding aside did you try going to Church?

Just a thought:angel:

Bob


----------



## Dartagnan (Sep 23, 2006)

If you do try the Church thing to pick up women.Make sure you keep a eye on the ones that spend the most time in the confession booth.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Dartagnan said:


> If you do try the Church thing to pick up women.Make sure you keep a eye on the ones that spend the most time in the confession booth.


And go for those...


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

Dartagnan said:


> If you do try the Church thing to pick up women.Make sure you keep a eye on the ones that spend the most time in the confession booth.


leave my mom out of this :tongue:


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

shootthewhatnow said:


> ... hmmm.... I could say several things to this, but I'll start with
> 
> "Is that what they told you when you asked them out, or what you observed?"
> 
> Heh... sry... had to.


 Couldn't tell you, because of being married 25 years now it's been quite some time since I've had to ask one out :tongue: :wink:


----------



## fisherboy_01 (Jun 13, 2010)

lol i hear ya and yep got my antlerless tag last weekend in the mail

dave


----------



## 09Admiral (Apr 29, 2010)

Maxtor said:


> maybe that's your problem sidekick, you're 1)nice 2) educated and 3) employed.......
> 
> 
> thats great!:wink:


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

OK, take a look at your post and pretend a friend of yours is describing a girl to you... "she's nice, educated and is going to be a teacher. furthermore, since she can't seem to meet anyone, she has to resort to AT threads to find out why..." How exited would you be?:wink:

Rent a Batman costume for a week, maybe that will help!


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

DsrtRat said:


> OK, take a look at your post and pretend a friend of yours is describing a girl to you... "she's nice, educated and is going to be a teacher. furthermore, since she can't seem to meet anyone, she has to resort to AT threads to find out why..." How exited would you be?:wink:
> 
> Rent a Batman costume for a week, maybe that will help!


Don't listen to DsrtRat, he obviously doesn't know what he's talking about




Everyone knows women prefer Wolverine:tongue::wink:
Take this guy below for example. LMAO


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

I've always found that the girls in some bars are really nice and seem to be very interested. Look for a bar with no windows and at least one brass pole inside. Women in these places are always very interested in nice guys with good jobs!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*att baldini*

bruce this might be the place that you pick up your women lol lol .. bruce wears his visa card around his neck as bling..... and a pocket full of 5`s for tips lol lol .. just kidding bruce...


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Look at the church thing as a say, talent show. All the girls at half time do a lap of the church pews to take communion AND to let you evaluate them on looks and style. 
Then you grade the girls out 10 and try to learn the names of theses girls that you have awarded the most points to. 
The next step is to pound the bars these girls may go to. When you spot them out and about you introduce yourself after they have had a drink or 7. 

You "Don't I know you from somewhewre?"
8/10 girl " I don't think so"
You "Yeah yeah yeah, don't you work at the TD Bank"
8/10 girl "uhhh no"
You "Wait a minute, you go to XYZ church, don't you...."

Now your in and you've been talking to her for a few sentences already. She's had a chance to evaluate you on looks, style, manner of speaking and smell. 
Now you ask her to smell a rag soaked in chloroform and escort her to the trunk of your car. 

Your welcome, sir.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

cath8r said:


> Look at the church thing as a say, talent show. All the girls at half time do a lap of the church pews to take communion AND to let you evaluate them on looks and style.
> Then you grade the girls out 10 and try to learn the names of theses girls that you have awarded the most points to.
> The next step is to pound the bars these girls may go to. When you spot them out and about you introduce yourself after they have had a drink or 7.
> 
> ...


:chortle:


----------



## Wiz w/a Sceptre (Nov 27, 2007)

Clozza, Clozza, Clozza - Matty is going to read this and then whatya know, wham, bam, slam he's at sunday service with you asking for more tips and tricks 




cath8r said:


> Look at the church thing as a say, talent show. All the girls at half time do a lap of the church pews to take communion AND to let you evaluate them on looks and style.
> Then you grade the girls out 10 and try to learn the names of theses girls that you have awarded the most points to.
> The next step is to pound the bars these girls may go to. When you spot them out and about you introduce yourself after they have had a drink or 7.
> 
> ...


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Good to see your still breathing Rob:thumbs_up, well at least typing. 

My next suggested method would be buy a HD, and park it next to a patio Bar/Grill and make comments at the ladies as they walk by. Kind of like trout fishing...........hit and miss. You have to be careful with your pickup line otherwise known as the hook. Too hard on the hook and trout may have a soft mouth and you could pull the line right out.

Then again I have been married for 30 years, so what would I know.

Good Luck,

Bob


----------



## q2xlbowhunter (Dec 28, 2004)

cath8r said:


> Look at the church thing as a say, talent show. All the girls at half time do a lap of the church pews to take communion AND to let you evaluate them on looks and style.
> Then you grade the girls out 10 and try to learn the names of theses girls that you have awarded the most points to.
> The next step is to pound the bars these girls may go to. When you spot them out and about you introduce yourself after they have had a drink or 7.
> 
> ...




Worked for me!


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Alright, part of my post was in jest. I guess you can leave the illegal aspects of my advice out. Well yeah, you probably should. 
Girls can smell an agenda and girls don't like guys that come off as needy. 
Be a nice guy with just a touch of jerk. Maybe 25%. Be 'sensitive' but at times just incredibly insensitive/cruel. Keep her/them guessing.
The key to finding a 'keeper' is not to look for one. Hunt your balls off this season and hang out with your friends as much as they can stand you. Do everything possible to stay busy and not have time for girls. 
Trust me, they will fall in your lap. 
This part I'm not kidding about. 
When you find one you like then you can be a 'nice' guy errrrr make that an 'ok' guy. 'Nice' is chic repellent. 
Seriously.


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

Trust him, no one knows more about chic repelant that Cath8r:wink:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

cath8r said:


> Look at the church thing as a say, talent show. All the girls at half time do a lap of the church pews to take communion AND to let you evaluate them on looks and style.
> Then you grade the girls out 10 and try to learn the names of theses girls that you have awarded the most points to.
> The next step is to pound the bars these girls may go to. When you spot them out and about you introduce yourself after they have had a drink or 7.
> 
> ...


Thank you cath8r !!!!!:thumbs_up
This method work also here in Germany:angel::angel:


----------



## sidekick101 (Aug 4, 2009)

hahah this thread is awesome. Great advise all. I'm not having any problems meeting or picking up and..... I just want a good one haha. The bar thing is easy. 

Funny story. I was talking to some guys last night about hunting. Out of nowhere i get a cell phone handed to me with a pic of a huge doe. I looked at the guy that handed it to me and said "nice deer. where did you get her." All I got was a "It's not mine, it's hers." i look over and there is a tiny little brunet sitting there with a huge smile on her face. Then she goes and tell me she only hunts traditional and not compound. And got into details about gutting it, and how her dad taught her how to skin properly because they tan them and make rugs. well my heart skips a few beats, we get to talking...... and find out she has a b.f for 1.5 years now. The worst part. THE GUY HATES AND TELLS HER IT'S WROING TO HUNT!!!!!! (like man. you have a 10 out 10 girly girl(looks wise) and then she hunts. step out of your ballet shoes and man up a bit haha)

end of story lol


----------



## ArrowSong (Sep 10, 2009)

Interesting thread fellas... if I could pass along a a thought or two (since I'm a "nice Ontario girl myself"...) 

Whether she's a "church" girl or not, all women are looking for honesty and someone they can respect who will also respect them. There's nothing worse than finding out you fell in love with someone who never existed in the first place and was just "pretending" to be what they thought you wanted.

Just be yourself - and if yourself isn't cutting it, be willing to be open and teachable to learning new things... Deal with past baggage, read a few self-help books, try a new hobby, expand your horizon's and be willing to grow as a person.

It's all about respect, growth, and communication.  

Good luck!


----------



## red x (Mar 24, 2009)

sidekick101 said:


> hahah this thread is awesome. Great advise all. I'm not having any problems meeting or picking up and..... I just want a good one haha. The bar thing is easy.
> 
> Funny story. I was talking to some guys last night about hunting. Out of nowhere i get a cell phone handed to me with a pic of a huge doe. I looked at the guy that handed it to me and said "nice deer. where did you get her." All I got was a "It's not mine, it's hers." i look over and there is a tiny little brunet sitting there with a huge smile on her face. Then she goes and tell me she only hunts traditional and not compound. And got into details about gutting it, and how her dad taught her how to skin properly because they tan them and make rugs. well my heart skips a few beats, we get to talking...... and find out she has a b.f for 1.5 years now. The worst part. THE GUY HATES AND TELLS HER IT'S WROING TO HUNT!!!!!! (like man. you have a 10 out 10 girly girl(looks wise) and then she hunts. step out of your ballet shoes and man up a bit haha)
> 
> end of story lol



Add her to facebook and when the window opens... go after it! :thumbs_up




cath8r said:


> Look at the church thing as a say, talent show. All the girls at half time do a lap of the church pews to take communion AND to let you evaluate them on looks and style.
> Then you grade the girls out 10 and try to learn the names of theses girls that you have awarded the most points to.
> The next step is to pound the bars these girls may go to. When you spot them out and about you introduce yourself after they have had a drink or 7.
> 
> ...



LOL


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

ArrowSong said:


> Interesting thread fellas... if I could pass along a a thought or two (since I'm a "nice Ontario girl myself"...)
> 
> Whether she's a "church" girl or not, all women are looking for honesty and someone they can respect who will also respect them. There's nothing worse than finding out you fell in love with someone who never existed in the first place and was just "pretending" to be what they thought you wanted.
> 
> ...



Well spoken ArrowSong:thumbs_up


----------



## the eagles13 (Aug 18, 2010)

try match.com i hear it works pretty good


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

*16 years*

I met my wife 16 years ago. I get to hunt, fish and travel to through the US to shoot and I will tell you all the secret to my success....

house cleaning:wink:

If you can handle that you will be the master of your own destiny.

Now thats how you hang onto them. If you want to find a good one my vote is to stay away from the bars and mall and try going to weddings and house parties. I figure you have good odds asking out girls at the Sportsman show as well:thumbs_up


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

XTRMN8R said:


> I met my wife 16 years ago. I get to hunt, fish and travel to through the US to shoot and I will tell you all the secret to my success....
> 
> house cleaning:wink:
> 
> ...


My wife likes how you think Dave. 

But she'd also like to add that if you're no damn good in bed they aren't going to stick around for long either.


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

Just a thought... If you're in southern Ontario, I know a guy that will let you have a chaperoned talk with his daughter if you bring her a Carbon Matrix...


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

> But she'd also like to add that if you're no damn good in bed they aren't going to stick around for long either.


Will she take your car when she leaves?:wink:


----------



## sidekick101 (Aug 4, 2009)

Baldini said:


> Just a thought... If you're in southern Ontario, I know a guy that will let you have a chaperoned talk with his daughter if you bring her a Carbon Matrix...


haha If i had that kind of money i could just buy fake love but go hunting around the world on a whim. Remember, I said teacher, not bill gates himself here lol


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

PLEASE DON'T THROW ME UNDER THE BUS
did you ever try looking outside CANADA THEY MAY BE ALL GONE HERE seem to be few and very-----------------far --------------between now a days


----------



## neandertal (Aug 22, 2010)

What a hoot!


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

bar keep: a beer for myself, and a "ROFFIE-COLLOTA" for the lady! :darkbeer: dear penthouse..... JACKPOT!


----------



## jrttg (Nov 26, 2009)

dutchy said:


> bar keep: a beer for myself, and a "ROFFIE-COLLOTA" for the lady! :darkbeer: dear penthouse..... JACKPOT!


Haha

That's awesome!


----------



## snikwah (May 22, 2010)

the way i landed my wife of 20 years was by cooking.....the way to a womans heart is thropugh the kitchen ...she don't have to cook and i get to hunt.


learn to cook from scratch like great gramma did NOTHING beats fresh,homecooking they come to love it and fine restraunts can't compete.





also lots of wine helps LOL


..


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

You need to lose the job at Princess Auto and get a more female-friendly gig. You could be the shampoo guy at the local salon, or better yet, take some home-study estician (sp?) classes and learn how to properly wax in the Brazillian manner. If you had a job at your local spa giving wax jobs, you'd certainly get an idea of who you did and didn't want to date.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*baldini*

bruce when you talk wax jobs you mean mustaches right lol lol lol :wink:


----------



## Justin82 (Mar 12, 2009)

Pierre Couture said:


> And go for those...


lol dont be giving up my secret honey hole now....


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

My wife doesn't hunt. It may have taken some patience, gut I got something as good. My daughter went on her first hunt lastyear. She bakes as good as she shoots and we always have fresh baking when we go out hunting. 
This is her very first deer taken, not big, but still an awesome button popping experience for her old man. 1 shot and he fell where he stood.


----------



## sidekick101 (Aug 4, 2009)

norsask darton said:


> My wife doesn't hunt. It may have taken some patience, gut I got something as good. My daughter went on her first hunt lastyear. She bakes as good as she shoots and we always have fresh baking when we go out hunting.
> This is her very first deer taken, not big, but still an awesome button popping experience for her old man. 1 shot and he fell where he stood.


Hey man, congrats to her on the deer and raising her rite . And that is prety big for a first. I knwo lots of guys I hunt with that have never even gotten a buck. It's not the size of the deer or rack that counts, it's the memories made with her that she will have forever. And by the sounds of it, that is one of many to come 

a for the rest of you.... haha

What do you do when a big ol hairy man comes in and wants a wax haha. And I like to cook alot so +1 for me haha. I'm just gonna play the game... (and waiting game haha). I'm only 22. Something will happen sooner or later. I'm not gonna try and force anything


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

Hmmmm... Big old hairy man? Ted, help me out here... Ever gone in for a wax of the bikini area? I'm guessing that you're going to be pretty safe from that sort of thing.

You're absolutely right about not tying yourself down. The other thing that you have to remember is that some men are just so breathtakingly desirable that it is morally wrong for them not to share themselves with as many women as possible.


----------



## sidekick101 (Aug 4, 2009)

Baldini said:


> some men are just so breathtakingly desirable that it is morally wrong for them not to share themselves with as many women as possible.


bahahaha epic quote. Unforunalty thats not me or who i am


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Moparmatty said:


> My wife likes how you think Dave.
> 
> But she'd also like to add that if you're no damn good in bed they aren't going to stick around for long either.


first hand addvice matty???


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

ArrowSong said:


> Interesting thread fellas... if I could pass along a a thought or two (since I'm a "nice Ontario girl myself"...)
> 
> Whether she's a "church" girl or not, all women are looking for honesty and someone they can respect who will also respect them. There's nothing worse than finding out you fell in love with someone who never existed in the first place and was just "pretending" to be what they thought you wanted.
> 
> ...


I dont know about that Arrowsong.
Tried it and all it got me was marriedukey:


----------



## ArrowSong (Sep 10, 2009)

Hey Shaky - you're just lucky she's decided to keep you and helps smooth out your rough edges! :set1_punch: :wink:

Seriously though, anyone can find a "temporary snuggle-bunny", but if you want the real deal - a real relationship - you've gotta put some work into it and not just roll over and give up at the first sign of conflict. You've got to learn to start thinking of the relationship as a partnership (not unlike a business arrangement) - each person has their own history, opinions, strengths and weaknesses, and if you can each recognize the other person's and still love them for who they are - even while you encourage them to be the best person that they can be - then you've got a good chance of making it. 

Appreciate; communicate; negotiate; tolerate. :thumbs_up


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

These are very sage words of wisdom. Especially because they come from a nice Ontario girl. Someday, you'll meet a nice girl and all this will make sense. In the meantime, in the immortal words of Steven Stills: If you can't be with the one you love, love the one you're with.


----------

